# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest, plus an interview with Jen Braverman



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 145 features all the latest news, plus an interview with Jen Braverman of Transworld. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry, don't miss it! www.bigscarynews.com #bigscaryshow #bigscarynews


----------

